# Need advice ASAP



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

My friend has a doe who's ligaments have been gone for almost three days. I checked her yesterday morning and ligs are definitely gone. Here's the issue...he has been contracting for 2 days. She went from nesting to pretty much laying most the time. I felt baby movement yesterday morning and her temp was normal. She seems to be in labor but no pushing?? Also her udder is developed but not full. Any ideas of what's going on??


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Also.. Her Vulva is extremely swollen and pushed out.


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

If it were me I would check her cervix to see if she was dilated. if she was open and starting to dilate, I'd check again in a few hours...if there is no more progress, I would try to start working on manually dilating her by gently rubbing a circle around her cervix. Kids may be malpositioned sending mom mixed cues about labor. If she IS dilating on her own, she's just having a nie long prelabor which will hopefully get her nice and loose and open for an easy kidding.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I've pulled many babies but I haven't had to mess with the cervix. How would I know if I've touched the cervix or a the sac? Just would like to know the difference feeling wise. Don't wanna prematurely break a sac.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

I guess I would know if it's there wether or not if can go all the way in, would that be correct?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The cervix feels like a rubber donut.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can feel a sac, the cervix is open.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

That's what I thought just double checking. Don't like to take any chances Waiting to hear how she's doing. My friend already had one prolonged labor (abnormal presentation) and lost the kid. Luckily I saved the doe. Still sad. But puts everyone on high alert.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't hesitate to go in. If there is a problem, it needs to be taken care of quickly. I have a 30 minute rule. If no progress after 30 minutes of active labor, then I go in. Once you have done it, it isn't that big of a deal and they usually clean up on their own without antibiotics.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay update. Doe was seen pushing this am. I went to check her breathing slightly fast.. Finger dilated. Babies alive and on other side of cervix. I tried to circle my finer around to see if it would open it was right and I stopped because it was giving her an argue to push (didn't want babies to get pushed against cervix) where do we go from here?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

It was tight not right...haha


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Also is the cervix normally angled downward? Or should it be like a wall?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Bump


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Gah! I don't know what to tell you either! If she's been pushing since this morning, she's in trouble. Again...I would be hauling butt to my vet, but that's up to you. Maybe my replying will get someone else on here too!


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Somebody else needs to jump in on this one too!

Carmen, Co-Owner Oleo Acres LLC, Nw Ks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Either you need to get her dilated or get a vet out.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Okay I thought of taking a more drastic approach to dialating her. For the hour I was there she was not in distress temp is fine didn't show any pushing. ligs remain gone udder developed but not strutted. Babies have good movement. Only concern was there is a baby on the other side of cervix. Pretty sure there's at least two in there. I recommended getting oxytocin or such from the vet to help induce. Or gave the option of giving her tonight as long as NOTHING changes an manually dilalating her first thing in the morning. As that would be sure sign she's just not dialating. It's very confusing situation. But observing her today, I'm sort of leaning to giving her this evening. And intervene in the morning. This pic is what she was doing this morning


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you sure she was in active labor?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

He swears she was pushing. But is also brand new to goats. (Also part of my hestitation) Although even wih my experience I feel something should have started or at least is on the verge of starting. Reason for me wanting to wait a bit longer before doing any major intervening.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Doe showing a bit I goo. Hopefully that means she's opening on her own.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He may not understand what active labor is. Hopefully everything is progressing normally and he was just wrong.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

This has been learning experience all the way around.


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

...


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

How are things this morning?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Problem was placenta previa and a breech kid sitting behind that as well causing no dialating. Doe gushed fluids a couple times decided to intervene. Once two fingers were in cervix and pushe placenta aside. She opened quickly. First kid alive second died third kid born lively. However none made it. Doe was rescued from a bad situation previously. (Living amongst other dead goats etc etc) Believe she was extremely mineral deficient and am looking into toxoplasmosis, which is very fitting. Plus Seeing another doe had recently died. Quite a messy situation, and feel horrible for the owner who is doing everything right. Even rushed the kids to the vet yesterday. Just really really sucks! Focus will turn to the other does tht were rescued. And hope can get them right before they kid.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh that's too bad. At least the goats are in good hands now and can hopefully make full recoveries. Hope the others do better.


----------

